# Does anyone live near Tuppens' Marine in Lake Worth?



## braces43 (Jun 29, 2010)

I live on the coast in North Carolina and have found a 1996 1720 Action Craft at Tuppen's that I may be interested in purchasing. I am looking for someone that lives very close by to do a huge favor for me and check it out. If a quick lookover looks OK I very well might drive down myself to check it out. It appears to be in very good condition and for the right price I could repower it and still have a good deal. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes I do. I work 3 min from the store and live 2 min from the used boat location. I'd be more than happy to check it out. Gonna send you a PM with my cell #.


----------



## tgirolam (Jun 22, 2011)

I live right next door at gateway marina, I would be also more than willing to help you out, just respond and let me know


----------

